# Anybody find anything similar to this?



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

MOTEGI RACING MR116 Black w/Red Stripe










I really like the style. This is the only wheel that Motegi offers that fits our cars, and is only available in this finish. The black and red is not for me. I have considered these and powdercoating them, but it seems silly to have to do so to brand new wheels.

I'm a fan of a simple 5 spoke design.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Those would look awesome on my black LTZ RS ! Now I have to start saving for car stuff again.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are pretty sharp, and I think they would look good on a Granite Black Cruze.
I'm trying to picture them on a Crystal Red Tintcoat.....I think that would look good....maybe a photoshop idea to see...


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

wheelsnext has a pretty good selection i believe


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Dont limit yourself to what small choices of wheels you can find for your car. 
Think outside the box, if you find a wheel you like, ask the supplier if they can get a "blank" 5 lug wheel, then take it to a wheel doctor or machine shop and get them to machine it out to suit our pcd. So 5x105


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

That's a thought. Anyone know what offset range we are looking at offhand before I go hunting?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea WheelsNext has the wheels and they also supply tires esp if you want to go over sized. $131 each just for the wheels. 16X7. Here is their URL. 
http://www.wheelsnext.com/default.cfm?action=dspCart


----------

